# Hands up if you loathe the school run.....I find it TORTUROUS



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

My darling girl has been at school now since october so one might think i am used to it but i aint'. i have got about as used to it as i am gonna' get and i still HATE IT. to add to the fun the side of the street i like to walk down as it is both sunny and i get to look out for a local lovely cat has had a girl move in whom i vaguely know, enough to have to say hello and yes, she is heavily pg. WHY did she have to move into that street and on that side? i rarely see anyone come in or got out of any of those houses on either side of the street and yet about 3/5 days, morning or afternoon you can bet that i will bump into her. and she is a 'blooming' pg lady too, very pretty and youthful and looks truly great in pregnancy. i am sick of having to make myself suffer by having to do the obligitory 'congratulations' and 'when is it due' spiel. she knows, like everyone else as i have a big mouth, that i am unsuccessfully ttc and so she is i am sure wanting to avoid me as much as i her. soon i will see her pushing her pram around. the school run now having walked down that street trying desperatley to avoid 'her oh great pregnant one' takes me into the playground. i get a kick out of being as odd as i look, i look like a hippie and different from the other mothers and play up on this as i always sit away from them on a bench. but upon closer inspection i hear enough of their conversations to know i am pleased i am not a part of it. i am sure they think me either a snob or envious and desperate to be a part of their clique but neither are correct. they FUSS around anyone pregnant more than you can imagine. it seems that when you become pregnant in their eyes you are the equivalent of a celebrity. i regularly see otherwised ignored women who are not on the social scale become as if overnight, once pregnancy is in view, top priority to talk to. they fuss around her. everyone knows of me as the older women who cannot get pg. most of them have at least two. i find it terribly painful to watch a growing bump; to watch someone take in their stride what i have been trying to do, at great expense and pain, both emotionally and physically, for years now and yet they appear to just breaze through. then after the school run i may go to waitrose where i see some of them and others, all pushing buggies and there is me, alone, missing my darling daughter whom i spend 4 1/2 years with on a daily basis to be back on my own pushing just a trolly of bananas and a copy of the daily mail. there, i have finished my hormonal moan and quite enjoyed myself. love to all, joxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Jo
you know I feel the same as we have had many an exchange on the same subject, I would like to say it gets easier and of course it does a little when there is less babies but then something else will come along and kick you in the teeth.  I think the first few months of school are really the worse but you had it had nursery as well.  its so hard and I wish there was something to say to make it better/easier but there is not.  Sending you lots of      
look after yourself.
love
susie


----------



## faraday (Dec 19, 2007)

Hell yes!

I don't do parent & toddler groups anymore, I'd rather stick a hot poker in my eye - it is just torment.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Jo
huge  I remember how awful the school run could be, with so many pg mums walking their little brood to school and I used to scuttle home as quickly as I could 
I'm long since done with the school run now as my son actually leaves in a few weeks  I sometimes wish I'd not been in so much of a hurry to get home, or be so pre-occupied with ttc #2 as it took some of the shine off the moment in hand... which was being a mummy to a child who still made me feel needed and useful  
Try not to be so hard on yourself and your emotions hunni, don't feel an outcast because of your IF, I know it seems like we become excluded as we aren't in the pg women clique...but they have no understanding of our pain and emotions...unless they have walked a mile in our shoes.
As Suszy says, it does get better over time...no wise words as to how...it just does...  which may not be of much help at the moment, but know that we understand and are here for you 
Take care of yourself my lovely
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Jo I am another who finds the school run sickening. Infact I now have DS walk home alone as i just cant face being surrounded by so many smug pg ladies=80% who stand outside the school gates smoking    

I also no longer have kids over after school as they always talk about siblings and I hate watching DS feel sad for not having that.


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi sarylou, thanks for response. as we speak i am gearing myself up to go and collect mert. i HATE it and make a point of sitting on a bench clearly as far away as possible from the fishwives as i have come to affectionately call them, mainly due to my infertility and jealousy (i admit) but also because they irritate me/have nothing in common with them. anyhoo, they must think i am either  a snob (this i ain't) or shy (no way). i do feel a bit rebelious clearly avoiding them, dh too thinks we are both naughty in a fun way. we don't look anything like the others, i have pierced nose, both (inc dh) have long hair, i guess we look like trendy rocker types so we automatically don't fit in to look at us. check this out, i have been tipped off to this supposedly really good acu place (specialises in treating infertility) in central london. even though it is expensive and i do not have the funds really dh and i have decided i should give it a pop as at the ripe old age of 43 this is pretty much my last year of humouring myself in ttc. watch this space. you never know, if a miracle took place i would immediately let all of you guys know! acu  is natural and alot cheaper compared to iui/ivf. my last ditch attempt really, they apparently have a very high success rate, not that i expect it would work for me but miracles do happen as we are all constantly reminded of.
all the best with your wedding plans, have a fab time, i wish i could relive my wedding day again, it was wonderful. all the best joxxx ps if anyone wants to know of the number/name of acu place mail me (i am not sure if i am allowed to print details here), xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

My hand is up. I HATE the school run!

All those smug pg ladies, prams full of beautiful new bundles of pink or blue. It's pure heartache.
I don't fit in either. Not because I look particularly different, but because I feel particularly different.
I hate all that making conversation with people I have very little in common with, other than our children are at school together.
I am not in the 'in crowd' and nor do I want to be.
I tend to hang out with the Grandmas, much safer!
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi girls it is so hard this whole school run thing and i dont like it and any excuse i will get someone else to do it except there are less preg ones and I am noticing the 2nd ones less (except the two who gate crashed jaspers party) and it does get a bit earsier.
i also realised today as someone had said how quick the kids grow up and as gayn says it does go quick perhaps I need to get more in the moment, i love it when I dont have to go but also think I have to start to try and enjoy parts of it or see the plus sides as hard as it might be
thinking of you all
love
susie


----------



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

*puts hand up*

I also detest the school run,i dont talk to many people there,apart from a couple of the other mums. loads of them seem to be newly preg,heavily preg or pushing a pram......and i too hate to see them standing there with a huge bump and smoking.......it makes me want to  . Some of them are very cliquey and think they are something!!!


----------

